
Show HN: Ceruleum – Track changes to your code going towards your next commit - litzer
https://github.com/alixander/Ceruleum
======
litzer
Hi, just wanted to share this app I made to address a personal need. When I
was working on a large feature, I'd sometimes upload to repo just to get the
diffing UI and get an overview of my changes. The problems with that is the
delays in workflow and having to be online, which is what this app solves.
Hope it might be useful to someone else

~~~
helb
I'm probably too late with this suggestion, but you can view git diffs in a
number of graphical diff viewers with `git difftool` [0].

Here's some article about tools available for Mac: [1]

[0]: [https://git-scm.com/docs/git-difftool](https://git-scm.com/docs/git-
difftool) [1]: [https://www.git-tower.com/blog/diff-tools-
mac](https://www.git-tower.com/blog/diff-tools-mac)

